# How do I post a picture from my iPhone?



## legrand (Dec 28, 2015)

Trying this way.
Braunfels Vertical Water Smoker.
Question: finding it difficult to control temperature. Any recommendations apart from experience using it. I've had success, but still wondering.













image.jpeg



__ legrand
__ Dec 28, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ legrand
__ Dec 28, 2015


----------



## legrand (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok. Guess I figured it out.


----------



## mtime7 (Dec 28, 2015)

well tell me how you did it


----------



## legrand (Dec 28, 2015)

The pictures are stored in my iPhone 4S library. 
In the post you create or reply to, there are little icons at the top, the third one on the right is for including pictures or URL links.

When you choose that icon, a box appears and ask you which one you want to choose. I choose picture and it jumps to my library. Then I just choose the picture I want. In the reply section an address appears to identify it. Then you just press "Reply".
Your post or reply with the picture may be be reviewed by the "moderator" for compliance to the rules of the forum.


----------



## mtime7 (Dec 28, 2015)

thank you


----------



## legrand (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, although it may have been considered warm (-17*C) yesterday in my part of Canada, I decided to try cooking steaks on the baby Coleman charcoal kettle. Turn out that cooking time is longer, but came out nicely tender and juicy.













IMG_0440.JPG



__ legrand
__ Jan 9, 2017


----------



## legrand (Jan 9, 2017)

Pre-soaked Mesquite wood chips gave it a nice smoke.













IMG_0441.JPG



__ legrand
__ Jan 9, 2017


----------

